# Minh Kiệt Tư Vấn Chọn Mua Tủ Bếp Ưng Ý.



## minhkietcorp (10/6/19)

Tủ bếp là thành phần rất quan trọng cho nhà bếp. Nó không chỉ là nơi nấu ăn mà còn là nơi các thành viên trong gia đình quây quần, sum họp sau những giờ làm việc căng thẳng. Do đó, bạn cần lựa chọn kiểu dáng, chất liệu mà màu sắc sao cho hài hòa, ấn tượng nhất.

Bạn đang có ý định mua sắm một chiếc tủ bếp mới. Bản thân bạn lại chưa có nhiều kinh nghiệm, trong đầu bạn đang có nhiều câu hỏi: " Nên sử dụng chất liệu gì cho tủ bếp? ", " Kiểu dáng tủ bếp như thế nào cho hợp? ", " Giá bán tủ bếp bao nhiêu? ", " Sử dụng màu gì cho tủ bếp là hợp lý? ", "Mua tủ bếp ở đâu" và nhiều câu hỏi khác...






Gia đình nào cũng mong muốn chọn được một tủ bếp sử dụng được lâu dài, kiểu dáng đẹp mắt, màu sắc hài hòa và quan trọng là tiện lợi và ít chi phí. Chính vì vậy, khi lựa chọn tủ cho căn bếp, bạn nên chú ý những tiêu chí sau đây:

*Không gian bếp*
Đây là yếu tố quan trọng đầu tiên để bạn đưa ra quyết định lựa chọn thiết kế tủ bếp cho gia đình. Tùy vào không gian, diện tích, sẽ có nhiều mẫu tủ bếp phù hợp, cụ thể:

Phòng bếp nhỏ: Tủ bếp chữ i sẽ là lựa chọn thông minh cho phòng bếp có không gian nhỏ và hẹp. Ưu điểm của loại hình tủ bếp này là có thể tiết kiệm diện tích, bài trí dễ dàng phù hợp với không gian nhỏ bởi tính đơn giản của nó.

Phòng bếp rộng: Nếu bạn có một không gian rộng hơn cho phòng bếp, các mẫu tủ bếp chữ U và L rất thích hợp cho bạn. Với 2 mẫu tủ bếp này bạn có thể tận dụng không gian ở góc tường một cách tối đa, dễ phân chia chức năng khu vực, thiết bị tủ bếp, với mẫu tủ bếp loại này bạn cũng thấy thuận tiện trong việc nấu nướng và chuẩn bị đồ ăn.

Ngoài ra bạn có thể tham khảo một số mẫu bếp chữ G hoặc tủ bếp có bàn đào. Tuy nhiên các mẫu tủ bếp loại này thường đòi hỏi phải có không gian rộng nhưng bù lại, sự tiện nghi, dễ bài trí của loại tủ bếp này sẽ mang đến cho bạn phòng bếp hiện đại và sang trọng.

*Lựa chọn chất liệu*
Trên thị trường hiện nay có nhiều chất liệu để làm tủ bếp như: gỗ tự nhiên, gỗ công nghiệp, inox, nhôm kính,… nhưng phổ biến nhất đó chính là vật liệu gỗ và gỗ công nghiệp đang là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của người tiêu dụng. Bởi độ bền của sản phẩm cao, màu sắc đa dạng và mẫu mã thiết kế luôn là những kiểu mới theo phong cách hoàn toàn mới. Có hai loại chất liệu tủ bếp gỗ đó là tủ bếp gỗ tự nhiên và tủ bếp gỗ công nghiệp. Tùy từng nhu cầu mà bạn chọn sao cho hợp lý.






*Phong cách thiết kế*
Nếu nhà bạn được trang hoàng với những mảng màu sang trọng của nội thất gỗ theo truyền thống, bạn nên chọn chiếc tủ bếp với những chi tiết và đường nét sắc sảo. Hoặc nếu bạn lựa chọn cách trang trí nội thất tối giản và hiện đại với rất ít chi tiết, bạn nên chọn chiếc tủ bếp theo phong cách châu âu này cũng khá phù hợp.


----------

